# Du lịch trong nước > Điểm đến >  Đi đâu chơi dịp 2/9? - Di dau choi dip 2/9?

## hangnt

*2/9 đi đâu chơi đang là câu hỏi được nhiều người đặt ra, nghỉ lễ năm nay chỉ có 1 ngày.*

Vì thời gian nghỉ ngắn ngày nên những khu vui chơi giải trí tại Hà Nội chắc chắn sẽ thu hút nhiều khách tham quan. Những khu vui chơi và trung tâm thương mại lớn như: Royal City, Times City, Lotte, BigC, công viên Thủ Lệ, công viên Bách Thảo...chắc chắn sẽ là lựa chọn của nhiều gia đình ở Hà Nội.

Ngoài ra, các khu vui chơi dưới nước như Công viên nước có lẽ cũng được khá nhiều người lựa chọn. Giữa những ngày hè oi bức, nếu vừa được bơi lội vừa tham gia vào các trò chơi cũng là một ý kiến không tồi cho băn khoăn trong việc Đi chơi đâu ngày 2/9. Trong khu vực Công viên nước cũng có phục vụ đồ ăn cho khách tới vui chơi. 

Ngoài ra các điểm du lịch tại Hà Nội như: Lăng Bác, Văn Miếu Quốc Tử Giám, Chùa Một Cột, Phủ Tây Hồ,...cũng là sự lựa chọn lý tưởng cho nhiều du khách. *Dưới đây là một số gợi ý địa điểm vui chơi 2/9 ở Hà Nội và Sài Gòn do Didau tổng hợp cho bạn tham khảo*

*Hà Nội*

*Tam Đảo*

Tam Đảo là thiên đường nghỉ dưỡng phù hợp cho mọi lứa tuổi. Độ cao hơn 1000 m tạo cho nơi đây không khí trong lành quanh năm như Sa Pa. Những trải nghiệm thú vị đang chờ đợi bạn như trekking, khám phá và tận hưởng trọn vẹn thiên nhiên hoang dã với hoạt động cắm trại qua đêm, thưởng thức ẩm thực núi rừng. Nơi đây có những ngọn núi trùng điệp hùng vĩ, rừng cây xanh xuyên suốt đường chân trời.



Thiên đường nghỉ dưỡng lý tưởng. Ảnh: Trần Minh Tiến.
Tam Đảo là điểm đến lý tưởng số 1 cho sự lựa chọn bạn sẽ đi đâu, ăn gì quanh Hà Nội cho dịp nghỉ lễ Quốc khánh 2/9. Bạn có thể đến chơi các địa điểm như tịnh viện Vân Sơn, tháp truyền hình, thác Bạc, đền Mẫu Bà Chúa thượng ngàn, đền Đức Thánh Trần… Nếu thích trekking, bạn có thể vượt núi băng rừng đến với khu danh thắng Tây Thiên hay chinh phục các đỉnh núi Phù Nghĩa, Rùng Rình, Thiên Thị...

Tam Đảo có những đặc sản mang chất hoang sơ của núi rừng như su su, gà đồi, lợn mán... Thời gian đi từ Hà Nội đến Tam Đảo chỉ khoảng hơn 2 tiếng nếu đi xe máy. Mọi người thường chọn Tam Đảo cho chuyến đi vào dịp nghỉ lễ Quốc khánh hay cuối tuần cùng với gia đình và bạn bè, hoặc là điểm đến lý tưởng hưởng tuần trăng mật của các cặp đôi uyên ương.

*Núi Hàm Lợn*

Hàm Lợn là Đà Lạt của thủ đô, còn rất hoang sơ, không có điện cũng như nhà nghỉ nên ít ai biết đến đỉnh núi cao nhất ở dãy núi Độc Tôn của Sóc Sơn, cách trung tâm Hà Nội khoảng 45 km. Đỉnh núi  cao 426 m này là nơi khá thích hợp cho dân ghiền trekking. Trên đỉnh Hàm Lợn, có một bãi đất rộng rãi, nhiều cây xanh và khá bằng phẳng rất thích hợp để cắm trại ngủ lại và nướng đồ ăn. Bạn có thể ngắm sương mù lãng đãng khi bình minh lên hoặc cảnh tượng tuyệt đẹp lúc hoàng hôn ở nơi đây.



Núi Hàm Lợn - điểm đến mới cho những người yêu thiên nhiên. Ảnh: Elle.
Cảnh quan thiên nhiên hùng vĩ, hồ nước xanh thẳm, lãng mạn tựa như hồ Xuân Hương. Nhiều cây sim nở hoa tím ngắt bên đường và điểm đặc biệt nhất là những rừng thông bạt ngàn, tĩnh lặng cùng với không khí vùng núi cao vô cùng mát mẻ.

Ngoài việc lựa chọn leo núi Hàm Lợn, bạn có thể dừng chân ngắm cảnh, chèo thuyền nơi hồ Suối Bàu nằm giữa thiên nhiên là những đồi thông trải dài xanh tươi và khá hoang sơ. Đây là một địa điểm thích hợp để cắm trại và ghi lại những hình ảnh đẹp

*Vườn Quốc gia Ba Vì*

Nằm cách trung tâm thành phố Hà Nội khoảng 60 km, khu rừng nhiệt đới xanh mướt, thời tiết mát mẻ vô cùng dễ chịu, thiên nhiên trong lành, nhiều cảnh quan đẹp. Ngoài ra, bạn có thể leo lên thăm đỉnh Vọng Cảnh, đền Thượng, đền thờ Bác Hồ…



Toàn cảnh Hồ Tiên Sa trên đường tới đền Thượng ở vườn quốc gia Ba Vì - Ảnh: Vũ Quang Ngọc
Nếu muốn nghỉ lại qua đêm, bạn hãy yên tâm vì nơi đây có nhiều điểm cắm trại được tổ chức chuyên nghiệp. Nếu muốn tạo sự lãng mạn và không gian mới lạ, bạn có thể lựa chọn điểm cắm trại tự do. Đồi thông ở Cốt 400 là khu vực được nhiều người chọn cắm trại nhất. Bạn sẽ được trải nghiệm một buổi tối hấp dẫn, mát mẻ gần gũi với khung cảnh thiên nhiên hoang dã bao quanh.

----------


## hangnt

*Sài Gòn*

*Dù thiên nhiên hay nhân tạo, đông hay vắng du khách, các khu du lịch như Thủy Châu, Đại Nam, núi Bà Đen... là lựa chọn thú vị cho chuyến đi một ngày gần Sài Gòn của bạn.*


*1. Khu du lịch Thủy Châu* tọa lạc P. Bình Thắng, Dĩ An, Bình Dương. Rộng 18 ha cùng những điểm nhấn như rừng cây, sông suối, thác nhân tạo..., nơi đây giúp bạn tạm thời thoát khỏi náo nhiệt, hòa mình vào thiên nhiên trong lành. Ngoài lang thang dạo bộ, thưởng thức món ngon, bạn còn có dịp dược bơi từ suối đến thác ra hồ. Ảnh: KDL cung cấp.


*2. KDL Đại Nam* ở Bình Dương đang là nơi hội tụ những kỷ lục quốc gia, như ngôi đền lớn nhất; khách sạn dài nhất; núi, sông, nhân tạo dài nhất; biển nhân tạo rộng nhất; quảng trường lớn nhất; vườn thú có nhiều loại quý hiếm nhất, đặc biệt là tốn nhiều chi phí xây dựng nhất. Việc sở hữu hàng loạt công trình lớn nhỏ cộng với hệ thống trò chơi phong phú, nhiều cấp độ, hiện đây là khu vui chơi hút khách nhất nước. Vào ngày 2/9 năm nay, KDL Đại Nam miễn phí vé cổng cho du khách. Ảnh: Lê Quân.


*3. Khu du lịch Đảo Dừa Lửa*:  Là KDL tự phát, đảo Dừa Lửa thích hợp cho các nhóm bạn thích khám phá hơn là nghỉ dưỡng. Các hoạt động bạn có thể thực hiện tại đây là tắm sông, ngủ võng, đọc sách... Ảnh: Phạm Thái.


*4. Khu du lịch Bửu Long* rộng 84 ha, được mệnh danh là "Hạ Long trên cạn" của Đồng Nai. Đến đây, ngoài tản bộ dưới những con đường uốn lượn dưới bóng mát cây xanh, bạn còn có thể đạp vịt trên hồ, leo núi, chinh phục hang động. Ảnh: Ngọc Bình.


*5. KDL thác Đá Hàn* mới được đưa vào khai thác nên vẫn giữ nguyên nét hoang sơ, giản dị vốn có. Điểm trừ là gần hết hè, các loại trái cây không còn nhiều, nên bạn không thể thưởng thức hay trải nghiệm cảm giác vịn cây hái trái khi đến đây. Ảnh: Nanovn.


*6. Thác Ba Giọt* là một trong những thác nước kỳ thú của Đồng Nai. Thác không cao song trải rộng. Nhìn từ xa, những dòng thác trông như đang nhỏ giọt xuống lòng hồ rộng bên dưới nên có tên như thế. Đến đây, bạn có thể buông cần câu cá, du thuyền trên hồ. Các món nên thử tại đây là lẩu cá lăng, cá lăng nướng. Ảnh: Linh San.


*7. Thác Mai và bàu nước sôi* (Định Quán, Đồng Nai). Thác Mai không có dòng chảy ào ạt từ trên cao mà chỉ là dòng chảy mạnh qua các khối đá. Nhìn từ xa, thác như một con rồng đang vùng vẫy giữa đồng bằng. Mỗi mùa, nơi đây lại có vẻ đẹp khác nhau, song đẹp nhất là vào mùa xuân. Những cụm mai rừng nở vàng rực trên thượng nguồn mang đến cho thác vẻ đẹp như bước ra từ trong truyện cổ tích. Ảnh: Thác Mai mùa xuân/Deviantart.


*8. Núi Bà Đen* (Tây Ninh): Có thể kể hàng loạt các loại hình du lịch gắn với núi tùy sở thích, yêu cầu của du khách như du lịch khám phá, trekking, ẩm thực và hành hương. Dù chọn điểm đến này với mục đích gì, bạn vẫn sẽ bị câu chuyện tuyệt đẹp về tên của ngọn núi, vẻ kỳ bí của hang động. hệ thống cáp treo hay máng trượt quyến rũ. Ảnh: Thanh Tiên.


*9. Vũng Tàu* là điểm đến mà dù đặt chân đến bao nhiêu lần, bạn vẫn gật đầu khi được rủ hay mời đến lần nữa. Thành phố biển chinh phục du khách với những bãi biển tuyệt đẹp, những công trình đồ sộ, những KDL nhiều điểm nhấn cùng hải sản, đặc sản thơm ngon, đậm đà. Ảnh: Phan Hà / Báo Bà Rịa - Vũng Tàu.


*10. Bến Tre* cách TP HCM khoảng 60 km. Không sở hữu những danh thắng tuyệt đẹp, công trình kiến trúc kỳ vĩ, vùng đất này đón bạn với những những con kênh rợp bóng dừa, cù lao mát rượi, hương kẹo dừa ngọt lịm... Ngoài phượt cùng bạn bè, bạn có thể mua tour Bến Tre một ngày với giá từ 270.000-350.000 đồng tùy công ty lữ hành. Ảnh: Sầu riêng Cái Mơn/Chân Phạm.


*11. Tiền Giang*: Nhắc đến Tiền Giang, du khách nhớ ngay đến Đồng Tâm, nơi nghiên cứu rắn lớn nhất Đông Nam Á. Ngoài ra, mảnh đất này cũng níu chân bạn với món hủ tiếu Mỹ Tho thơm ngọt, chùa Vĩnh Tràng uy nghiêm... Ảnh: KDL Vinh Sang/Thanh Liêm.

----------


## hangnt

*Địa điểm bắn pháo hoa mừng Quốc khánh*

*Sẽ bắn pháo hoa tại nhiều địa điểm trên cả nước để chào mừng 70 năm Cách mạng tháng Tám và Quốc khánh 2/9.*



Dịp nghỉ lễ 2/9, Hà Nội sẽ bắn pháo hoa tại 5 điểm – (Ảnh minh họa).
Từ đầu năm nay, người lao động đã có nhiều đợt nghỉ lễ dài như Tết Dương lịch, Tết Nguyên đán, dịp nghỉ lễ 30/4 – 1/5 và Giỗ Tổ Hùng Vương theo quy định hoán đổi ngày nghỉ.

Tuy nhiên, theo lịch, ngày 2/9/2015 rơi vào thứ 4 nên người lao động, cán bộ, công chức, viên chức sẽ chỉ được nghỉ một ngày chứ không có thêm ngày nghỉ hoán đổi.

Để chào mừng 70 năm Cách mạng tháng Tám và Quốc khánh 2/9, rất nhiều sự kiện sẽ được tổ chức trên cả nước, đặc biệt tại Thủ đô Hà Nội.

*Hà Nội sẽ bắn pháo hoa tầm cao tại 5 điểm*: Hồ Hoàn Kiếm (2 trận địa); Công viên Thống Nhất; Sân vận động Quốc gia Mỹ Đình; Vườn hoa Nguyễn Hoàng Tôn (quận Tây Hồ) và Hồ Văn Quán (quận Hà Đông). Thời gian bắn pháo hoa là 15 phút từ 21h đến 21h15′ ngày 2/9.

Bên cạnh đó, nhiều hoạt động văn hóa nghệ thuật, trình diễn âm thanh, ánh sáng tại khu vực Quảng trường Nhà hát Lớn, tượng đài Lý Thái Tổ, sân vận động quốc gia Mỹ Đình, giải đua xe đạp xung quanh hồ Hoàn Kiếm, triển lãm thành tựu kinh tế, xã hội 70 năm, bắn pháo hoa tại 5 điểm cũng sẽ được tổ chức.

----------


## hangnt

*Sự xuất hiện của ca sĩ Thanh Duy tại Công viên Văn hoá Đầm Sen khiến chuỗi sự kiện 'Lễ hội trò chơi 2015' tại đây thêm phần sôi động.*

"Lễ hội trò chơi 2015" là chuỗi chương trình gồm nhiều hoạt động giải trí đặc sắc chào mừng Quốc khánh 2/9 tại Đầm Sen. Trong đó, cuộc thi ảnh "Selfie cùng trò chơi Đầm Sen" là điểm nhấn đặc biệt, thu hút nhiều bạn trẻ với sự xuất hiện của nhân vật đại diện - ca sĩ Thanh Duy Idol.



Thanh Duy cùng người hâm mộ có những giờ phút vui nhộn với những trò chơi hấp dẫn tại Đầm Sen.
Từ bây giờ, khi tham gia bất kỳ trò chơi nào tại Đầm Sen, bạn có thể sáng tạo những bức ảnh selfie ngộ nghĩnh của mình cùng bạn bè rồi gửi ảnh về tham dự cuộc thi "Selfie cùng trò chơi Đầm Sen". Hạn gửi ảnh dự thi là 15h ngày 2/9. Thông tin chi tiết cuộc thi, xem tại đây: http://damsenpark.com.vn/vi/hoatdong...o-choi-dam-sen. Đăng ký tham gia, bạn có cơ hội nhận vé mời vào cổng hoặc giảm 50% vé trọn gói Đầm Sen.

Người chiến thắng cuộc thi "Selfie cùng trò chơi Đầm Sen" nhận được những phần quà như iPhone 6, iPad Air 2, máy ảnh Canon EOS 1200D và vé mời tham dự đêm Gala "Thử thách trò chơi cùng sao" lúc 18h30 ngày 2/9 tại sân khấu Ngôi Sao Đầm Sen. Bên cạnh đó, bạn còn được tham gia các minigame, giao lưu chụp ảnh với ca sĩ Thanh Duy và các nghệ sĩ nổi tiếng trong nước.



Diễu hành lễ hội trò chơi Đầm Sen diễn ra lúc 10h30, ngày 2/9 với âm nhạc sôi động, các vũ công hóa trang rực rỡ.
Không khí những ngày đầu thu tại Đầm Sen được hâm nóng hơn bởi chuỗi sự kiện cực khác như chương trình diễu hành "Tưng bừng lễ hội trò chơi Đầm Sen" với nhiều phân cảnh được trang trí rực rỡ, hiện đại.

Một nội dung thú vị nữa bạn không nên bỏ qua khi đến Đầm Sen dịp lễ 2/9 này là tham quan công trình mới mang tên "Thám hiểm đảo hoang Robinson". Bạn được trải nghiệm cảm giác một ngày làm Robinson trên hòn đảo hoang như sống giữa thiên nhiên hoang dã, chống chọi với bầy cá sấu hung tợn, tự chế tạo dụng cụ săn bắt cá, đánh lửa nướng cá làm thức ăn, đu dây thừng lên nơi ẩn náo để tránh thú dữ...



Công trình mới "Thám hiểm đảo hoang Robinson" ra mắt ngày 2/9 tại Đầm Sen.
Ngoài ra, trong ngày 2/9, trong cả khuôn viên Đầm Sen, nhiều chương trình biểu diễn nghệ thuật lưu động diễn ra phục vụ du khách, bao gồm: chương trình bắn pháo hoa nghệ thuật lúc 21h ngày 2/9, biển diễn lân sư rồng, hoạt náo mascot - người đội lốt thú biểu diễn, xiếc ảo thuật đường phố, biểu diễn Flash mod - dân vũ tại các khu trò chơi.




> *Xem thêm thông tin tại* 
> 
> website: http://www.damsenpark.com.vn/ 
> Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/cvdamsen

----------


## danangtourist

*jetsar khuyến mãi 70000 vé giá rẻ 70k*

theo đó , nhằm kỹ niệm 70 năm ngày quốc khánh 2/9 , jetstar pacific giảm giá vé máy bay 70% giá vé tất cả các chặng bay giá vé chỉ từ 70,000 vnđ

thời gian khuyến mãi : 28/8-2/9

xem chi tiết tại http://www.jetstar.com

hay tại : http://vemaybayonline.biz/tin-khuyen-mai



*Hành trình và thời gian bay*:

*Hà Nội – Đà Nẵng: 70K
Tp.HCM – Buôn Ma Thuột/Nha Trang/Phú Quốc/Quy Nhơn/Đà Nẵng  : 70k*
15-9-2015 đến 17-12-201521-1-2016 đến 5-2-2016 (sát tết Nguyên đán)1-4-2016 đến 27-4-20164-5-2016 đến 22-5-2016
*Tp.HCM – Tuy Hoà: 70k* 
21-1-2016 đến 5-2-2016 (sát tết Nguyên đán)1-4-2016 đến 27-4-20164-5-2016 đến 22-5-2016
*Tp.HCM – Chu Lai: 110k*
15-9-2015 đến 17-12-201521-1-2016 đến 5-2-2016 (sát tết Nguyên đán)1-4-2016 đến 27-4-20164-5-2016 đến 22-5-2016
*Tp.HCM – Đồng Hới: 120k*
15-9-2015 đến 17-12-201521-1-2016 đến 5-2-2016 (sát tết Nguyên đán)1-4-2016 đến 27-4-20164-5-2016 đến 22-5-2016
*Tp.HCM – Huế: 125k*
15-9-2015 đến 17-12-201521-1-2016 đến 5-2-2016 (sát tết Nguyên đán)1-4-2016 đến 27-4-20164-5-2016 đến 22-5-2016
*Hà Nội – Tp.HCM: 149k
Tp.HCM – Hải Phòng/Vinh: 149k
Hải Phòng – Buôn Ma Thuột/Thanh Hoá: 149K*
15-9-2015 đến 17-12-201521-1-2016 đến 5-2-2016 (sát tết Nguyên đán)1-4-2016 đến 27-4-20164-5-2016 đến 22-5-2016
*Hà Nội – Đà Lạt: 180k
Tp.HCM – Thanh Hoá: 180k*
15-9-2015 đến 17-12-201521-1-2016 đến 5-2-2016 (sát tết Nguyên đán)1-4-2016 đến 27-4-20164-5-2016 đến 22-5-2016
*Buôn Ma Thuột – Vinh: 199k
Tp.HCM – Bangkok/Singapore: 199k*
15-9-2015 đến 17-12-201521-1-2016 đến 5-2-2016 (sát tết Nguyên đán)1-4-2016 đến 27-4-20164-5-2016 đến 22-5-2016
*Hà Nội – Bangkok: 70k*
15-9-2015 đến 17-12-201521-1-2016 đến 5-2-2016 (sát tết Nguyên đán)1-4-2016 đến 27-4-20164-5-2016 đến 22-5-2016
*Hà Nội – Hong Kong: 70k*
15-9-2015 đến 17-12-2015



_Lưu ý: Chương trình có thể chấm dứt sớm hơn khi số lượng vé được bán hết._

Các bạn cũng lưu ý vì hiện tại nhu cầu đặt vé tết rất cao nên để tránh mua phải *vé máy bay tết* giả mạo do các phòng vé nhỏ lẻ rao bán thì các bạn nên chọn những đại lý uy tín đã được khách hàng tin tưởng. Với bề dày hơn 6 năm hoạt động trong lĩnh vực cung cấp *vé máy b*ay từ các hãng *Vietnam** Airlines**, Vietjet Air, Jetstar Pacific*…. vemaybayonline.biz sẽ là một nơi lý tưởng cho quý khách đặt niêm tin vào chúng tôi.

Truy cập , đặt vé sớm để *đặt vé máy bay tết 2016 giá rẻ* nhất. Mọi thông tin đặt vé và hổ trợ hãy goi *0943747720* để được tư vấn tốt nhất

_ĐẶT VÉ RẺ NHẤT__-_*BÁN VÉ MÁY BAY GIÁ RẺ*_- BOOKIN VÉ TRỰC TUYẾN - SĂN VÉ RẺ TẾT 2016__Www.vemaybayonline.biz -_ _www.vietnamairline.mobi_ 
http://vemaybayonline.biz/tin-khuyen...ay-bay-noi-dia

----------


## hangnt

*Nghỉ 2/9 ở Hà Nội, đến The Yard 'giải ngố'*

*Nằm trong khu biệt lập, xung quanh là dãy nhà cổ cùng hàng cây xanh mát, The Yard là địa điểm vui chơi, mua sắm phù hợp cho dịp nghỉ lễ.*

Khai trương cách đây một tháng, The Yard tọa lạc tại số 67 Phó Đức Chính, Hà Nội được kỳ vọng là thay thế khu Zone 9 huyền thoại, trở thành tụ điểm ăn chơi bậc nhất ở Hà Nội. Tuy nhiên, do các hạng mục được thi công và khai trương dần dần nên nhiều người tới đây từ những ngày đầu tiên không tránh khỏi cảm giác hụt hẫng. 


Khu The Yard được thiết kế gần như một khu chợ trong nhà với các gian hàng bố trí dọc theo lối đi. Hiện nay, với 20 cửa hàng mở cửa đón khách, The Yard đã trở nên đông vui nhộn nhịp hơn trước, kéo lượng khách là giới trẻ tới đây. Đặc biệt vào dịp cuối tuần nếu có khu chợ ngoài trời hoạt động, số lượng người đến đây sẽ lên tới cả nghìn người. Dù vậy nhìn chung The Yard chưa quá xô bồ, ồn ào, rất đáng để bạn dành một ngày nghỉ lễ ngắn ngủi để thưởng thức cà phê, ăn nhẹ, nghe nhạc, mua sắm trong không gian rộng rãi, cổ kính và xanh mát dưới những tán cây cổ thụ, đậm phong cách Hà Nội. 


*Ăn uống*

Đến với khu vui chơi này, bạn sẽ được "no cái bụng" đầu tiên với kha khá các gian hàng phục vụ nhu cầu ăn uống. Tuy chưa nhiều những các hàng quán ở đây sẽ tấp nập nhộn nhịp lên khi cửa hàng đồ nướng Hàn Quốc nằm trong chuỗi nhà hàng Gogi House và nhà hàng đồ Âu Cowboy Jack’s sẽ khai trương đúng dịp 2/9. Bạn cũng có thể ăn nhẹ tại các cửa tiệm Bánh mỳ Ngố, hay nếm thử món đá bào như trong phim Hàn ở Patbingsu House, ăn kem Gelato Italy, kem Fuji Snow... hay thư giãn bằng ly bia tại ABV.


*Cà phê*

Có thể nói "linh hồn" của The Yard nằm ở The KAfe - chuỗi quán cà phê đình đám ở Hà Nội. Tọa lạc ở vị trí ngay phía ngoài mặt tiền, quán luôn có lượng khách đông đảo nhất trong khu vực. Ngoài dãy bàn kê trong quán, khách đến The KAfe có thể ngồi ngoài hiên phía trước tận hưởng khoảng không gian xanh mát của những dãy nhà cổ kính và tán cây xanh bên ngoài; hoặc ngồi ở khoảng sân phía bên hông khá thoáng mát.



The Kafe có cả không gian ngoài sân, trong nhà và ngoài hiên.
Đối diện The KAfe là Plan B với thiết kế thô mộc, hiện đại và trẻ trung, phục vụ các loại cocktail có giá khoảng 90.000 đồng và các loại nước ép hoa quả khoảng 30.000 - 35.000 đồng. Quán cũng có bàn ngồi phía ngoài hiên.

*Nghe nhạc*

Khai trương cách đây hơn một tuần, La Nuit trở thành tâm điểm của The Yard vào mỗi buổi tối khi lên nhạc, đúng như cái tên của nó, trong tiếng Pháp có nghĩa là "màn đêm". Không chỉ là quán cà phê giải khát thông thường, quán được bố trí trở thành cà phê nhạc sống với mic và ban nhạc biểu diễn ở sân khấu nho nhỏ ngoài trời.



Các đêm nhạc ngẫu hứng được tổ chức hàng tối ở La Nuit.
La Nuit không mời ca sĩ chuyên nghiệp mà nhường đất diễn cho khán giả. Trong không gian cởi mở nhưng cũng rất gần gũi, nhóm bạn bè có thể giao lưu, thưởng thức âm nhạc hoặc gửi tặng bài hát cho những người bạn của mình. Các đêm nhạc cũng được chủ quán tổ chức rất ngẫu hứng và giàu cảm xúc.

Ban ngày, quán cũng mở cửa từ sớm nhưng thưa vắng khách hơn buổi tối, do đó trở thành không gian thích hợp cho những ai không ưa sự ồn ào. Điểm đặc biệt là đồ uống của quán khá ngon và bắt mắt, bạn nên thử các loại đồ uống cocktail hoa quả.



Đồ uống từ trái cây tươi ở La Nuit khá ngon
*Mua sắm*

Chưa nhiều cửa tiệm mua sắm có thể hút khách trong The Yard, tuy nhiên nó cũng có thể giúp bạn giết thời gian trong thời gian chờ đợi bạn bè. Ngó nghiêng ngang dọc, biết đâu bạn lại tìm được một món trang phục hay phụ kiện ưng ý. Các cửa hàng quần áo có trong khu vực này là Charm boutique, Hibou, Salad, nước hoa có Paris's Secret, tinh dầu thiên nhiên Aroma.

Đặc biệt, The Yard có một cửa tiệm hoa rất dễ thương là Bông Handy có diện tích khá khiêm tốn nhưng luôn tràn ngập những bó hoa tươi sặc sỡ, mang lại màu sắc tươi trẻ cho cả khu chợ.



Cửa tiệm hoa dễ thương trong khu chợ.
*Lưu ý*

Để phục vụ lễ diễu binh diễu hành, sáng 2/9, nhiều tuyến phố trong khu trung tâm, trong đó có các con phố xung quanh khu The Yard, sẽ thực hiện cấm đường, bạn nên ghé qua đây từ buổi trưa, sau 12h.

Khu chợ có bãi để xe rất rộng rãi, an toàn. Khu vệ sinh công cộng cũng khá sạch sẽ.

----------


## hangnt

*Đi xem diễu hành, bắn pháo hoa hay tham gia chuyến du lịch, picnic gần thành phố là những hoạt động vui chơi thú vị bạn có thể tham khảo trong ngày nghỉ lễ 2/9.*

*Đi xem diễu hành và bắn pháo hoa 2/9*

Nhân dịp kỉ niệm 70 năm quốc khánh 2/9, cả Hà Nội và Sài Gòn đều có nhiều hoạt động văn nghệ, bắn pháo hoa đề chào mừng. Bởi thế bạn đừng bỏ lỡ dịp này để ngắm nhìn thành phố mình thật lung linh và hoành tráng. Ở Hà Nội, ngay từ 7 giờ sáng ngày 2/9 bạn đã có thể xuống đường để xem lễ diễu binh mừng Quốc khánh. Đoàn diễu binh sẽ đi theo 2 hướng, hướng 1 sẽ từ đường Hùng Vương đi tới đường Nguyễn Thái Học - Kim Mã - Liễu Giai; hướng 2 từ đường Hùng Vương theo ngả đường Nguyễn Thái Học - Tràng Thi - Hàng Khay - Tràng Tiền - Nhà hát lớn - Trần Khánh Dư. Bạn có thể đứng hai bên ở trục đường này để quan sát.


Ngoài ra vào buổi tối, ở Hà Nội và Sài Gòn còn có tổ chức bắn pháo hoa. Thủ đô Hà Nội bắn pháo hoa tầm cao tại 5 điểm: Hồ Hoàn Kiếm (2 trận địa); Công viên Thống nhất; Sân vận động Quốc gia Mỹ Đình; Vườn hoa Nguyễn Hoàng Tôn (quận Tây Hồ) và Hồ Văn Quán (quận Hà Đông). Tại TP. Hồ Chí Minh, bắn pháo hoa mừng Quốc khánh 2/9/2015 diễn ra tại 2 điểm ở công viên văn hóa Đầm Sen quận 11, pháo hoa tầm cao sẽ được bắn tại khu vực đầu đường hầm sông Sài Gòn (hầm Thủ Thiêm, quận 2). Thời gian bắn pháo hoa là 15 phút từ 21h đến 21h15.


*Điểm vui chơi cho bé*

Kỳ nghỉ 2/9 cũng là thời điểm bạn có thể tranh thủ đưa bé đi chơi để cả gia đình có kì nghỉ lễ quây quần bên nhau. Từ 28-8 đến hết ngày 2-9 tại SC VivoCity sẽ có lễ hội hóa trang thành các nhân vật Disney dành cho tất cả mọi trẻ em. Theo đó tất cả mọi trẻ em khi đến vui chơi tại SC VivoCity sẽ được hóa trang miễn phí thành các nhân vật Disney mà mình yêu thích như công chúa Ariel, nàng Bạch Tuyết, công chúa Tóc Mây, chàng cao bồi Woody... sau đó được chụp ảnh miễn phí. Ngoài ra, chương trình còn có rất nhiều hoạt động thú vị mỗi ngày như ca nhạc, vẽ mặt, tô màu tranh, xem tạo hình bong bóng, nghe kể chuyện. 


Bên cạnh đó bạn cũng có thể đưa các bé đến các khu vui chơi giải trí để bé được thoải mái chạy nhảy, vui đùa. Một số địa chỉ bạn có thể khảo như tổ hợp giáo dục Vietopia ở khu đô thị Him Lam, Tân Hưng với thiết kế khép kín, có điều hòa. Tại đây trẻ có cơ hội được nhập vai vào một trong 70 ngành nghề với hơn 100 hoạt động hướng nghiệp khác nhau như: Biên tập báo, Điều tra viên, Bác sĩ, Tiếp viên hàng không. 

Nếu hướng đến địa chỉ vui chơi bình dân hơn thì bạn có thể đưa bé đến công viên Thỏ Trắng. Ở công viên Thỏ Trắng, cả gia đình sẽ được miễn phí vé vào cổng và được chơi các trò chơi chỉ với giá vé từ 10.000 đồng/trò đến 30.000 đồng/ trò, thậm chí có cả khu trò chơi miễn phí. Địa điểm: Công viên Lê Thị Riêng, Celadon Tân Phú, công viên Gia Định.



Nguồn: Zing
Hà Nội trong dịp nghỉ lễ 2/9 được dự báo là sẽ có mưa bởi thế những khu vui chơi trong nhà được xem là phù hợp nhất đối với các bé. Một số khu vui chơi bạn có thể tham khảo như khu vui chơi Vinke trong khu đô thị Times City với hàng trăm trò chơi, nhiều khu vui chơi theo lứa tuổi.

Ngoài ra Vinpearl Land Royal City cũng không phải lựa chọn tồi. Với nhiều hạng mục vui chơi mới lạ như công viên nước trong nhà, quần thể sân băng tự nhiên trong nhà... phòng chiếu phim 5D, khu xe điện đụng hay khu đặt máy games... không chỉ đáp ứng được nhu cầu giải trí cho trẻ em mà ngay cả bố mẹ cũng có thể tham gia.


*Đi du lịch, cắm trại gần thành phố*

Nếu đang ấp ủ "trốn khỏi" thành phố chật chội và đông đúc, hay tranh thủ ngày nghỉ này để đi picnic, cắm trại cùng gia đình. Từ Sài Gòn, các khu du lịch có cây xanh như Bình Quới, Văn Thánh, Tân Cảng, Bến Xưa, BCR... là lựa chọn thích hợp cho gia đình hay nhóm bạn thích không gian xanh mà không phải xa thành phố. Điểm cộng của các KDL là không gian rộng, có hồ bơi và các dịch vụ tiện ích khác.



Ảnh: Làng du lịch Bình Quới/ Minh Hưng.
Từ Hà Nội, các điểm đến như Tam Đảo, vườn quốc gia Ba Vì là những điểm vui chơi có thể đi về trong ngày với thời gian di chuyển chỉ khoảng 2 giờ. Không chỉ thích hợp cho picnic, cắm trại nhưng địa điểm này còn cả dịch vụ lưu trú, nghỉ dưỡng đa dạng để đáp ứng dịch vụ cho các gia đình.



Toàn cảnh Hồ Tiên Sa trên đường tới đền Thượng ở vườn quốc gia Ba Vì - Ảnh: Vũ Quang Ngọc

*Đi ăn cùng gia đình*

Hãy tận hưởng ngày nghỉ lễ trọn vẹn bằng cách cùng đổi gió bằng một bữa ăn ngoài. Điều sẽ giúp các bà nội trợ trong nhà nhàn hơn rất nhiều. Một số loại hình quán xá bạn có thể tham khảo có thể kế đến như các loại buffet nướng - lẩu tự chọn như chuỗi cửa hàng Seoul Garden, Hotpot Story, BBQ Sumo... Còn đối với những gia đình nhiếu thế hệ, các nhà hàng kiểu truyền thống chuyên món Việt là lựa chọn hợp lý.

_Theo afamily_

----------

